# If you were a Grouper........



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Would you hangout in this? This is just part 1.

This is just the bottom portion, nowhere near finished. I'm using mostly scraps from other projects. Its 6x4. I sure do enjoy playing with that plasma cutter! The pics dont do it justice really... my plan is to make another level, nothing fancy and then tie a wide strap to the top and attach to a few crap trap buoys with about 20 feet of strap, so it sticks up and maybe I can get some jacks coming. Feel free to add any input.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

when you drop it it will sink in the sand try putting some say 2" strips across the bottom about 2" apart that should work fine! reef looks good!


----------



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

*I was thinking you might add a wet bar, pool table and one of those stained glass lights for ambiance. Know I wouldn't mind hanging out there.*

:clap


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

This is for diving not fishing with a pole right? No fishing line would stang a chance in that. If it is for diving it looks great!!! Will keep the fishermen from catching anything from it for sure.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

How much is that thing going to weigh Josh?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a little bit more on it now, it should weigh probably 225?

I dont think I'll put much more steel on it, I want to try to get chain link fence to put on. 



Sniper, yes Itll be speared off of.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

If you could put some legs so as to raise it up maybe 2-3 feet you will get more longevity out of the reef as it will settle at least a foot more than likely. I have built structures like that and you want as much vertical relief as you can get. The floats {Fad-fish attracting device} you are talking about putting on top of it will really make it more productive. Try a bunch of floats and hang about a 6 foot long piece of scrap shrimp net on the fad. That attracts the bait fish real well.:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Chain link is an inexpensive and easy material to work with. It has to be 9 guage to pass inspection.:clap Sea-r-cy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh...that is sweet as heck!!! You gonna need a dive buddy to dive that with ya Josh???? :letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Josh, it makes the one I built Saturday look generic...lol


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

good god josh it looks like a matter of time before you slice your hand open on that thing. nice habitat though. for sure add a few 30' rope segments (depending on the water depth) with some sort of floatation device on them at the top. jacks love vertical structure.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good. It will definately keep the fisherman away, theres no way anybody could fish off that.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Josh...your dad told me you went apenuts with the plasma cutter, and started using up his good metal on that!!! Thats funny!:letsdrink


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

hey Josh you need some help with that plasma cutter let me knew that thing looks lik fun Ha ha. keep it away from your truck we dont want to see pic of a reef with some of your truck welded to it!!!!!:doh


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

that is pretty nice and makes me want to make something like that.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Josh, I was thinking you need to drop it and give me the numbers and i will keep track of it and let you know when the fish have showed up big time.


----------



## missing 5pt. (Aug 17, 2009)

nice where you dropping, what are the demensions now that you added on to it


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

give the # to a few rodnreel guys with deep pockets and after diving it for a year you can start your own tackle shop and be sure to take pictures(I keep every one) of the fish with 3-5 circle hooks in their mouth already! Thats my favorite part of deckhanding with Nothin Matters is coming home with a handful of grouper dental treasures. Add up more quickly than while kingfishing but ones in a king are usually more "wowing"

Creighton


----------

